
sparklyr 1.0: 40x speedup for R on Spark - javierluraschi
https://blog.rstudio.com/2019/03/15/sparklyr-1-0/
======
zunzun
I am unfamiliar with this project, is it pronounced "Spark Liar" or "Sparkly
R" or "Spar Clear" something else?

~~~
javierluraschi
"Sparkly R"

